# North Carolina Winter Outlook 2012-2013



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*We just finished the Outlook for all of North Carolina with dozens of city snow totals and more. Check out the factors, the numbers and the average snowfall and snow days and plan your plowing budget now. Thanks for the support.*

http://http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=3&topicid=7564&Itemid=179


----------

